# tecumseh mv 100s



## ppa1449 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi
I have been given two flymo lawnmowers with techumseh MV100S 2 stroke engines which I would like to refurbish. Is there anyone who may have a service manual that can be emailed? Thank you anyone who can assist.


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

what info do you need? i have worked on a lot of these flymos with the av600 & mv100s


----------



## ppa1449 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Mv100s*

thanks - I have never worked on these engines before, I was looking to complete a full refurbishment, I was looking for a schematic diagram and a step by step refurb schedule.


----------



## madmower (Feb 6, 2007)

sorry i do not have a diagram all i have is torq settngs the maine things to whach is the big end berring is made up of 37 needal roller berrings so when you remove the end cap count the berrings and when you reasemble smer some 2 stroke oil on the big end jurnal and end cap this will hold the berrings in place till you fit the end cap what s the problem with the engines then i may be able to give more specific help if you have no spark clean off the coil with fine sand paper but be carful when you remove the flywheel you will need a small puller for this there are 3 holes for the bolts to srew in to and lossen the flywheel nut up to the end of the crankshaft so you do not damage the crankshaft you can remove the flywhell by lossening the flywheel not then put a large screwdriver under yjr flywheel but i do* not* recomend this if you are not shore of what you are doing as you can couse more damage

hope this will help
bill


----------

